
Command-line Fu  - mariorz
http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse/sort-by-votes
======
azanar
It would be really cool if shell lines included some sort of hyper-linking to
man pages based on the grammar of each shell command and its arguments. Have
one line that is the hyperlinked command, and another than has the command in
a textfield. So rather than just a site of semi-magical incantations, it can
be a catalyst for exploratory learning.

It is a little-pie-in-the-sky, I admit. The top command when I visited was
`sudo`. What argument `sudo` takes depends upon the shell the user is using to
execute `sudo`. Perhaps this could be a preference set somewhere, along with
the OS being used. And maybe have a sister site where people contribute shell
command grammars in some standardized syntax. I wonder how many people would
be willing to provide those, though. Hmm.

This wasn't mentioned in the prior submission of this site, and it didn't
occur to me until seeing it again. Just thinking out loud.

~~~
silentbicycle
I think that's a great idea, though it's worth noting that the command line
options to commands can be subtly different between Linux and BSD (and
sometimes different Linux distros). It helps when people use the long options
(--quiet rather than -q), when available; they're usually easier to translate.

------
brianto2010
This site was submitted for review here not too long ago.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=467692>

------
halo
There's also the very similar <http://www.shell-fu.org/>

------
mariorz
for the osx crowd, try:

    
    
      man -t UNIX_COMMAND | open -f -a preview

~~~
mseebach
Cute. An artefact from a time when text was still written on the assumption
that the primary consumption would happen through print.

------
mechanical_fish
Looks a lot like Snipt, which I have been using:

<http://snipt.net>

~~~
mpk
Never heard of snipt, but having just taken a look I have to say it does, at a
first glance.

Snipt seems to be a more general code-snippet site, though whereas
commandline-fu focuses solely on the command line.

While we're off on a mild tangent, check out dotfiles.org for collections of
some cool unix rc files. It complements commandline-fu nicely.

------
mdemare
They went for the terminal look, but some of us have dark on light terminals
too! Finally a site where command-control-alt-8 comes in handy.

Great tips though, although not all of them work on OSX, and it does't
advertise this. Love the !! command (runs previous command as sudo), had
completely forgotten about it.

------
chanux
Warning: This site may be addictive for some of you.

------
mpk
Hm. The site admin uses the name 'root', which is generally frowned upon by
the unix community...

(I kid! I kid! I'm taking it out of context! Don't flame me, bro!)

Cool site, picked up two gems after only about 20 seconds on the main page.

------
willwagner
While we're talking about the command line and bash, can someone recommend a
decent book on the topic? I've been spending a lot of time these days on the
command line grepping and chopping up our log files looking for trends and
bugs, and I've suddenly realized how lame I am at the command line compared to
many of my colleagues and how much faster I could be if I knew more of the ins
and outs of bash.

~~~
gcv
I personally like "From Bash to Z Shell: Conquering the Command Line."

It focuses somewhat more on zsh (my shell of choice) than on bash, but one of
the authors contributes heavily to zsh. Even so, bash users will see lots of
great hints and tips. The shells' own man pages are more reference-style (see
zshall), which I find heavy going when it comes to learning how to use the
environment more effectively. The book explains use cases and provides
examples in a way that makes the reference material more understandable.

------
ptn
That green they use is kinda hard on the eyes...

------
jamesbritt
This is pretty subjective, but the green/white text on black makes it
unreadable for me.

I have a 'zap colors' bookmarklet that fixes it for me, but you may want to
consider whether the color choice (albeit cute) is most effective.

------
enduser
curl <http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse> 2>/dev/null | grep
'="command"' | perl -pe 's#</?div.*?>##g' | bash

------
spkthed
osx/Linux ssh-copy-id replacement:

cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh 'ip/port/options' "cat >> 'home
directory'/.ssh/authorized_keys"

~~~
nailer
ssh-copy-id is already part of OpenSSH, which is part of OS X / Linux. It also
sets file and directory modes properly.

~~~
spkthed
It's a script that comes with most distros, but, not with Leopard by default
at least. You probably could add it, but, it's a simple command either way and
not everyone can add scripts like that.

------
known
man -k a e i o u

